# Cedar or Painted Baseboard & Trim in Cedar Home?



## HattleysGreens (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello, I have a 1970’s lindal cedar home and I’ve painted a few of the dark wood walls and replaced the old wood doors with 15 lite doors. I had started replacing the damaged baseboards and ugly old wood trim with cedar but now I’m questioning that in the newly painted areas. Is it customary to choose one baseboard & trim for the whole house and stick to it? Here are photos of the newly painted walls with no trim and one that I trimmed in cedar. Should I change it to painted white trim? Help!

The goal is the lighten up the house without losing all the rustic charm.

I may end up painting all the walls but probably not. Some will remain wood along with all the ceilings and beams remaining wood.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Pine trim is generally more durable than cedar. IMO it looks best if there is uniformity through out the house although the main thing is to have what you can see from one area be the same. My house is half and half, painted trim in the living rm, kitchen, dining rm, etc, with stained trim in a hallway, full bath, laundry rm and 2 of the 3 bedrms.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We have white washed cedar walls in our family room with white painted doors
and white painted and whitewashed-molding...In a bathroom we have 
painted cedar walls, a white painted door and we left the bathroom ceiling natural cedar.
The rest of the house is painted creamy white with white painted floor and
ceiling moldings. A couple of windows and the divider between the LR and DR
are stained dark....You can mix it up, just keep in mind it should blend and flow,
nothing should stick out like a sore thumb...for instance in our family room,
we have dark stained trim around doors on one side and the other side of
the room is stained light to match the walls.


----------

